# Someone help me understand this "crossover"?



## nachesko (Dec 5, 2013)

Hi guys, i´m new in the forum, i have three way speakers, low end, but they sound ok. I´ve opened it and i dont understand how this "crossover" is working. Anyone have an idea?
I´m planning to reeplace completly that with a serious xover, also, the total impedance of the speakers its 3.84 ohms?
Thanks to everyone !!


----------



## phazewolf (Feb 5, 2012)

You need the electrical properties of each driver before you even start to think about building your own crossovers. It's not one of those thing you just do because you can.

What is wrong or you feel needs to be fixed on the current one?


----------



## nachesko (Dec 5, 2013)

Oh, i understand. The speakers have good low, but the mids have no real definition. Compared to studio ones the sound is not clear enough on that range. The source is notebook with flac files, output from focusrite scarlet 2i2 anda a pioneer a205 amp. All the eqs and processors off.
In this moment i dont have a mic to test it
Sorry for the english


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

This is a pretty crude explanation but it will get you started understanding what is going on. Capacitors store a charge, and in combination with an a.c. current and an impedance (resistors and voice coils) form a filter. The current from the amp flows through the voice coil of the woofer, which effectively looks like a filter to block higher frequencies. The 27 uF cap allows higher frequencies to bypass the woofer to get to the midrange. The current is split before the woofer to feed the tweeter, but the smaller capacitor only lets the higher frequencies pass.

As John has pointed out, crossover design is not just a matter of buying or building a better one. What is better will depend on many parameters of the individual drivers as well as the cabinet design. If you want to improve on this one, I would start by learning how to measure your speaker's performance and try to correlate that to what you hear that you would like to improve. It is likely that real improvements may require better components not only in the crossover but in the drivers as well.


----------



## phazewolf (Feb 5, 2012)

I went to school for electronic's and crossovers are a fairly complex electrical device. While that one is fairly simple they are still not as simple as 1,2,3 to build correctly.

Do you have a link or info for the speakers in question? Have you moved them around or changed your sitting position as both play a large part on how a speaker sounds.

What size is the room how far are you sitting from the speakers.

Also not all speakers are good at everything so it maybe that they just have bad mid range.


----------



## nachesko (Dec 5, 2013)

This are the speakers, they are not as big as they seem. Doesnt worth the time try to do it better speakers, mostly because the drivers are completly ******** uglys. I just needed to know if a simple solution exists to improve the sound was possible, but meh, they dont worth it. (And in the process understand a little more of that xover)
Regrettably in my country its very difficult to find good speakers at a reasonable price, just for you know the imports of all kind of products from every part of the world is closed and controlled (argentina).
At least i modified the speakers, i removed the amp circuit completly, closed and sealed the openings of the old amp, and replaced it with the pioneer xD


----------

